# Rust Colored Spots



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello. I have 2 purple widows about a week and a half old. They are in a mix of peat moss, wormcastings and perlite. They are growing under about 220w of cfls. The temp stays anywhere from 75-80, the humidity is around 50 at all times. I have them in a 1ftx1ft area, surrounded in mylar. I had one show lil rust spots on it about 5 days ago. I thought I got water droplets on it and it burned it a lil but the problem is spreading. The second one started showing the same thing yesterday. Any suggestions as to what could cause this? Any help greatly appreciated...these are some beautiful plants(leaves look like purple candy) and I don't want them to die!!! These are probably the prettiest color of purp i've seen on cannabis, i'm going to buy a camera just for this grow!


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 16, 2007)

Sounds like nute burn...but you shouldnt be using nutes if there only a week and a half old yet....so cant really say.
Are you using nutes? lol
And purple widow? Where did you get seeds for that? I am interested in how that turns out.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2007)

It's not nute burn, no nutes have been given yet. Nute burn, in my experiences, has started from leaf tip and worked it's way in. These spots are starting everywhwere!!! I got the PW from doc chronic from white widow web. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 16, 2007)

Not a problem...I am a noob who dosent know what I am talking about...seriously lol.
And I think me being fried aint helping any lol.
And doc chronic...thank you so much.

Edit: Just looked up the purple widow seeds, and thats a outdoor plant...are you growing that indoors?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm leaning towards potash. Any input/suggestions/comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 24, 2007)

hey bbp, did you work out what the problem was? 
iv'e got the same thing happening on my 16oz cup grow and think its either K or CAL deficient


----------



## Fretless (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a plant that is getting the brown/rust spotties too, according to my books it is possibly Magnesium deficiency, treatable with epsom foliar spray...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys it was just the ph. My ph was too high. I just added a lil lemon juice and now they are looking wonderful!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 25, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Hey guys it was just the ph. My ph was too high. I just added a lil lemon juice and now they are looking wonderful!



:yay: . I had a crappy ph tester and finally got a pen, and guess what? I have been feeding my plants water with a ph of about 4.0  . Just found out about 7weeks into flowering lol. I don't know how they survived, but they are packing on some serious weight. And now that I am giving my new plants water with a ph of 6.5, they seem to be more finicky (not that I didn't have problems with the other ones). Go figure.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> :yay: . I had a crappy ph tester and finally got a pen, and guess what? I have been feeding my plants water with a ph of about 4.0  . Just found out about 7weeks into flowering lol. I don't know how they survived, but they are packing on some serious weight. And now that I am giving my new plants water with a ph of 6.5, they seem to be more finicky (not that I didn't have problems with the other ones). Go figure.


6.1 is what to aim for in soil.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow a pH of 4?  Something is wrong with this picture ~ if it really was 4.0, would not the plants shrivel and burn?  
     What is a pen?  I have a pH meter that is a metal rod resembling a pen, is that the kind you mean?
    I've been a step behind in my whole grow.  Just got the meter, which shows the tap water (with a faucet filter) to be 8.0.  One of the plants' soil reads 8.5.  But it is a healthy plant.  Two of the others are struggling into week 4 1/2 of flowering.  I used the Bombbudpuffa's remedy and added roughly a cap of lemon juice / qt of water which brought it right into 6.5-ish.  I'm pretty sure the pH meter is good.  Wish it had a more detailed gauge though.
    Ahh, the drama, the adventure....


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 25, 2007)

i just flushed my plant, the water went in at 7.2 and come out at 6.2
i search about and found a plant with the same prob, the people on there said cal deficient. so if the flush does not work i will add some cal, i already tried epsom and it didn't work. 
here is a pic, does this look like any of yours?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2007)

HerbiJesus said:
			
		

> i just flushed my plant, the water went in at 7.2 and come out at 6.2
> i search about and found a plant with the same prob, the people on there said cal deficient. so if the flush does not work i will add some cal, i already tried epsom and it didn't work.
> here is a pic, does this look like any of yours?


Okay...1st runoff isn't an accurate measure of the ph. It may be a calcium def but it may be brought on by a ph prob. You should always water in soil with 6.1 water, 7.2 is too high and you're going to continue to have problems. If you have too much runoff (if your pot is standing in an inch of runoff thats too much) you're overwatering, which could flush out nutes and if too much inert additives(hydroton, vermiculate, perlite, etc) are present then it's going to raise your ph. Really, you should never flush soil. Like I said befroe it leaches nutrients outeace:. Hope this helps!


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 25, 2007)

yeh, i'm starting to think that the soil its in has more nutes innit than it says on the bag(says it feeds for first 2-3 wks). my water ph is about 6.2-6.5 after adding nutes, and i've mainly been bottom feeding. it sits in feed for few hours a day, i'm confused   heres a couple more pics, its got realy red leaf stems now


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 25, 2007)

I use dolomite lime in my soil now and it doesn't seem to mater a whole bunch what my ph is going in, but when it comes out it is a consistant 7.0. But I do put in water that has a ph between 6-6.5. I would like to have the run off ph to be a bit lower, so my next batch of peat mix I will cut the lime down in half. I use about 3/4 cup of lime per 5 gal of soil.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2007)

HerbiJesus said:
			
		

> yeh, i'm starting to think that the soil its in has more nutes innit than it says on the bag(says it feeds for first 2-3 wks). my water ph is about 6.2-6.5 after adding nutes, and i've mainly been bottom feeding. it sits in feed for few hours a day, i'm confused   heres a couple more pics, its got realy red leaf stems now


Are you using distilled water? If so, that could be your problem. I use it but I add calcium(400mg pill for people to a gallon but I wouldn't recommend this method) and epsom salt for mag and my ph is 6.1. You can get a calmag fert. Distilled water doesn't have vitamins or minerals but it absorbs them very easily. Calcium and mag are the ones most affected. I've been following Mandala Seeds grow faq thats where I got this info. Heres a link-http://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/faq.html Very informative and challenges alot of stuff i've learned here but I figure who knows better than breeders?


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 25, 2007)

iv'e been using tap water and standing it for at least 24 hours, i guess theres enough cal in there anyway, this ones got me confused. hopfully i'll be able to sort this out, i'll read that link now.
thanks for the help mate :aok:


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 25, 2007)

i just read that link i reckon its my water causing the prob i'll have to get an ec meter asap, thanks again


----------

